# My GT growth



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## 20GallonPirate (Nov 1, 2010)

amazing pictures !!

what size did it start at and what is it now?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

+ 1 those are amazing shots.
BTW, the color is getting nicer on your GT.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks all. Started under 3" and is about 5-6" now. She's doing great.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> thanks all. Started under 3" and is about 5-6" now. She's doing great.


Lucky to have such a nice female.

I had some really nice males a few years ago and it was impossible to find any females. I sold them at a club auction at 5-6" and they guys that bought them were looking for females as well.

It's so true, how hard it is to find a nice female


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

TBemba said:


> It's so true, how hard it is to find a nice female


Tell me about it. 

On the other hand/fin....she is available.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Some nice shots, macro?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

some with a 90mm macro and some with a 50mm f/1.4


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

look at that turquoise color. damn nice it is.


----------

